# New archer - Form suggestions needed



## chiznitz (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi All,

I picked up archery 3 weeks ago. The last time I shot was 15 years or go or so when I was 14 or 15 and before there were great resources like this to learn about archery. I have been taking tips and trying to put them to practice. 

I am almost always shooting off to the right of the x and slightly down. I recently moved the sight to the right again and it looks like maybe I have it now...

My questions...: 

1. If I am shooting to the right even after making more sight adjustments where do I go next...is it draw length to long for right hand means arrows go right?
2. Is my rear elbow too high? How would I lower that, just mentally adjust everytime?
3. I feel great shooting the way I did in this video, but with very thin gloves which I'd be wearing when I'm hunting I don't feel as anchor consistent.

And any other suggestions very much welcome!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqfsMxDgfXc

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Have you tried shooting that bow in the paper?


----------



## chiznitz (Nov 18, 2012)

Haven't done that, should have done it on Saturday, I was shooting at the shops range and they had the paper thingy setup in the one lane. I figured it was already setup by them and paper tuned but I guess you never know


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

If your hitting right and your making sight adjustments and its staying right sounds like your bow is out of tune. possibly a rest adjustment is needed. shoot it through paper and it will tell you what you need to know. Then just broadhead before the season if your going to hunt with it next year.


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Your form looks okay the front arm looks a little low but my bet is your shooting a target on the ground? the Trigger elbow is a matter of comfort, it is not UN-common for beginners to keep the elbow high. this does not usually have much impact. Just watch out for your bow hand and torquing, and also your release, try to keep it in close and avoid pulling out when you fire!

Paper tune find the Easton guide online and learn how to adjust based on the paper. and then shoot shoot shoot

Good luck


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I see a few issues. First of all it looks like your trigger is at the tip of your finger and you come down on it and it fires. Shorten your release so that you can rest your index finger on it by relaxing your finger and the trigger falls just ahead of your first knuckle. Relax all of the fingers in your trigger hand. 2nd, your grip. Put the riser in the meaty part of your thumb, just in front of your lifeline. Let your pointer finger and index finger relax and rest LIGHTLY on the riser. Relax the other fingers and curl them back to your palm. This should rotate your hand and elbow and reduces torque. It helps eliminate right/left misses but it does take some getting used to and feels uncomfortable at first. Try those things and take another pic. I did see a couple other things too but really you do have basic good form for someone just starting out. Don't do anything with the tune of your bow until you learn a proper grip and get your release set properly. 90% of people's issues I have noticed can be corrected with fixing form and then tuning your bow to your good form. Welcome back to archery!


----------



## chiznitz (Nov 18, 2012)

DeathClutch said:


> Your form looks okay the front arm looks a little low but my bet is your shooting a target on the ground? the Trigger elbow is a matter of comfort, it is not UN-common for beginners to keep the elbow high. this does not usually have much impact. Just watch out for your bow hand and torquing, and also your release, try to keep it in close and avoid pulling out when you fire!
> 
> Paper tune find the Easton guide online and learn how to adjust based on the paper. and then shoot shoot shoot
> 
> Good luck


Thanks for the tips. My only safe shooting lane around the house has a slight downward slope to it, the target is about waist to stomach high..I know it should be chest high but I would need to build an even taller stand and there is a 30 degree slope just behind the target, my arrow would fly for a very long time if I miss. 

Thanks again


----------



## chiznitz (Nov 18, 2012)

Stubby'smom said:


> I see a few issues. First of all it looks like your trigger is at the tip of your finger and you come down on it and it fires. Shorten your release so that you can rest your index finger on it by relaxing your finger and the trigger falls just ahead of your first knuckle. Relax all of the fingers in your trigger hand. 2nd, your grip. Put the riser in the meaty part of your thumb, just in front of your lifeline. Let your pointer finger and index finger relax and rest LIGHTLY on the riser. Relax the other fingers and curl them back to your palm. This should rotate your hand and elbow and reduces torque. It helps eliminate right/left misses but it does take some getting used to and feels uncomfortable at first. Try those things and take another pic. I did see a couple other things too but really you do have basic good form for someone just starting out. Don't do anything with the tune of your bow until you learn a proper grip and get your release set properly. 90% of people's issues I have noticed can be corrected with fixing form and then tuning your bow to your good form. Welcome back to archery!


I thought I had fixed my issue with the bowhand. I guess at this point I'm going to have to get some in person advice on that. You'll notice in the videos that I relax my fingers after drawing back and the bow should be wresting on the meaty part of my thumb bone. Maybe I'm not repeating it this well enough. I'll try your suggestion of the index and and pointer finger resting lightly.

My release was about 1/4" shorter before this video was taken. I felt very crowded, so much so that it felt it would be more comfortable shooting with my middle finger...any suggestions on that? I've been placing my pointer fingers knuckle into the back of my jaw just below the ear....should my hand be rotated any direction off of that point? I can easily get the trigger between my 1st and 2nd knuckle currently by rotating my hand/wrist...just not sure if I should be doing that.

Thanks for the tips, I'll work on it and take another video....shot a few this morning but was tired..fired over 100 yesterday


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I'd suggest that you turn the draw weight down as much as you can. Even though you can draw it 100 times, you seem to be struggling or at least doing a lot of extra motion. When hunting, you want the the least motion possible. It will be easy enough to work back up in DW before next season. While you are developing your form, an easy draw weight will help avoid developing some bad habits. 

The video doesn't show a lot of the detail that goes into good form. What I can see is pretty good. Don't worry about the high elbow. Just get it in line directly behind the arrow. A little higher or a little lower is no big deal. 

You have many of the basics of good form, a good coach will be able to help you build on that.

Allen


----------

